# What does your username mean?



## pjk (Nov 19, 2007)

Why did you choose your username, and what does it mean?

Mine is PJK, my initials.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 19, 2007)

mine is a loong story... my real nick that i have been using for like 10 years now is just Mephisto. But back in my old country when I made my first email (on homtail), Mephisto was already taken. Back then I knew only like 5 english words, and "bad" was one of them... so i became bad mephisto... not sure why  
oh and Mephisto is brother of Diablo, as taken from Blizzard's Diablo2, or a demon from Faust... naturally he is bad


----------



## Karthik (Nov 19, 2007)

karthikputhraya.
My name is Karthik Puthraya.
Need more explanation?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 19, 2007)

I picked this out for the online game Outwar back in 2003.

'Corsair' was the base (Starcraft), and I wanted some sort of prefix, more or less for it, and arbitrarily picked 'Exo'. Nothing special about it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2007)

I originally used bassmachine when I started playing bass 6 years ago. I changed it over to masterofthebass at some point, and now I'm going to school for bass. I guess it fits.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Nov 19, 2007)

HelloiamChow

Hello I am Chow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I originally used bassmachine when I started playing bass 6 years ago. I changed it over to masterofthebass at some point, and now I'm going to school for bass. I guess it fits.



I was going to ask you if you were truly "master of the bass". I guess now I know. Very nice.


----------



## Erik (Nov 19, 2007)

Spell Erik in Russian letters, make them all a capital, then make them all small again, reverse the letter order, make the last letter a capital, reverse the order back, translate it back again and you get Erik


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2007)

cmhardw

C for Chris, M for Michael, and hardw for the first part of Hardwick

Chris


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2007)

So Erik, it's Эрик... and i'm not going through the rest.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 19, 2007)

Um... uh...
I'm Lucas Garron 
I don't look for anonymity in cubing forums.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2007)

*A*rnaud *v*an *Galen*


----------



## Karthik (Nov 19, 2007)

Is that your pup Arnaud?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 19, 2007)

ahh... I am obsessed with sloths no more explanition needed.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

karthikputhraya said:


> Is that your pup Arnaud?


Yes and no. That is not an actual photo of him, but I do own a Bernese Mountaindog. He is 2 years old now.

Oh, and the reason I use my actual name as my username is because I like that people know who I am. That is true on this forum, on MSN and on real competitions.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 20, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Oh, and the reason I use my actual name as my username is because I like that people know who I am. That is true on this forum, on MSN and on real competitions.



Same here.I find no need to be anonymous anywhere.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm kinda worried about anonymity on the internet... potential employers might search your name, and you never know what google picks up. And not everything you say everywhere can always be good. It doesnt even have to be employers though... anyone you meet... friends even. for example, i was hammered last week, went onto a message board and made a complete fool of myself (message boards and intoxication do NOT mix well )... that probably wouldnt look too good if it was on my real name. And even if you go back and edit it, sites like google can still preserve it on cache. So I'm not a huge fan of disclosing my name on the internet... if you weigh the potential goods and potential bads that can come off it, one side Clearly wins.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 20, 2007)

karthikputhraya said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and the reason I use my actual name as my username is because I like that people know who I am. That is true on this forum, on MSN and on real competitions.
> ...



I have one ubiquitous usernick that I just stick with, out of habit.

But it's rather nice, having such a username that's also 'unique', since if you find another "ExoCorsair" anywhere online, it is very likely me!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> for example, i was hammered last week, went onto a message board and made a complete fool of myself (message boards and intoxication do NOT mix well )... that probably wouldnt look too good if it was on my real name.


If you would have used your real name you probably wouldn't have made a fool of yourself.


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 21, 2007)

Skate = Skateboard, because I'm a skateboarder. And Tracker is a truck company. No, not the truck you drive, it's the part of the skateboard that connects the wheels to the deck. lol


----------



## hait2 (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm the 2nd hait
i don't know who the first one is anymore
nor do i know what a hait is
(read: randomly bashed my fingers on a keyboard one summer eve)

I do have a unique name for my msn though (and it was unchanged for the past ~6 years). When i google it, i only get results of some poker handhistory submitted by me, among other things, also related to me. pretty neat.


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 21, 2007)

081692 is my birthday 08/16/92


----------



## CorwinShiu (Nov 21, 2007)

Well like other people in the forum, my username is my actual name.


----------



## FU (Nov 21, 2007)

My username... Front Up? *cough*


----------



## Erik (Nov 21, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> *A*rnaud *v*an *Galen*



AVG would be a funny short for Arnaud van Galen 
Btw, I also like that you use a username of which everyone know who it belongs to. I think (hope) everyone knows who Erikku is


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2007)

FU said:


> My username... Front Up? *cough*


 Does that imply that you can only solve a cube if it can be solved with that two-generator?


----------



## ostracod (Nov 22, 2007)

An ostracod is a tiny shrimp which lives inside a tiny shell. I have a few pet ostracods in my house. ^_^


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 22, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > for example, i was hammered last week, went onto a message board and made a complete fool of myself (message boards and intoxication do NOT mix well )... that probably wouldnt look too good if it was on my real name.
> ...



i still would've made a fool of myself.. thats the point. but at least i won't really care as much if I channel my idiocy through a fake name 
it was a kind of an extreme example.. but suppose you talk with some other people on some message board about religion or politics or something that is a little more sensitive issue... other people may then judge you based on the things you said, or even worse, things that might have been taken out of context.

Maybe I'm being a little paranoid, but logically I know I'm right and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 22, 2007)

My name is Derrick Eide....
so Derrick Eide lol
and the 17 because i am 17 years old 
and yes i like to have my name as my username too for the exactly what Arnaud said i like people to know it's me and know who i am. no confusion


----------



## FU (Nov 22, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > My username... Front Up? *cough*
> ...


No


----------



## hait2 (Nov 27, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



Well, presumably you're expressing your true views on message boards. Then why should you keep them hidden from others?

I'd love to argue about religion, it's my favorite debate topic. I'm pretty sure everyone that I know IRL knows my views on it (i'm an atheist btw) and they don't judge me for it. In fact, all of us learned more about religion in our bible studies (unfortunately they weren't too inclined to read other holy books, but oh well)


----------



## tim (Nov 27, 2007)

My nick name is my real name. I don't see a reason for using a pseudonym.



hait2 said:


> I'd love to argue about religion, it's my favorite debate topic. I'm pretty sure everyone that I know IRL knows my views on it (i'm an atheist btw) and they don't judge me for it. In fact, all of us learned more about religion in our bible studies (unfortunately they weren't too inclined to read other holy books, but oh well)



discussing about religion is a waste of time, isn't it?


----------



## hait2 (Nov 28, 2007)

tim said:


> discussing about religion is a waste of time, isn't it?



i don't consider fun a waste of time 
maybe it is a waste of time with respect that nobody's beliefs get changed, but that's not really relevant. i don't always argue to convince someone; rather i argue to learn/teach more about the topic and expose the assumptions they make/dogmas they follow without realizing it. it's a win-win


----------



## Killer128 (Nov 30, 2007)

my username is killer128 because when i played EQ that was my game account but the 1/28 is my birthday =)


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to love the show Ed Edd n' Eddy as a kid, and, me being a nerd, I liked Edd (a.k.a. Double D) the most. A couple years back I made a NeoPets (virtual pet site) account and wanted to use plain "edd" as a username, but of course it was taken, so, why not add "5190"? Then it stuck. I used that username for everything else I signed up for.


----------



## airsea (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey there!
Just joined here, just re-began cubing after some years break...

I'm airsea 'cause that's a english phonetics' transcription of the abbreviation (?) of my (italian) name, Ersilio - I loved to sign as
Air C. Lee "Awe"
: )


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 2, 2007)

my initials and then i cube so 'cuber' and i like the # 21.... need i say more?


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Nickname + part of my last name + I'm a drummer


----------



## Jacco (Dec 2, 2007)

Just my real name, nothing special


----------



## Demon Parasite (Dec 8, 2007)

No clue. I just put together two words.


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 14, 2007)

mine is real name and not real name at the same time ...lol

oh yah...it's my last name BTW

4GO57O
AGOSTO


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 14, 2007)

mine is basically meaningless, but i use it for alot of things, as you can see by the youtube account name in the link below this.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Dec 22, 2007)

I like llama's, and puzzles is pretty self explanitory.
=P


----------



## Jacco (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine is just my real name, nothing special.


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I got the word "amorous" from the song "Polyamorous" by Breaking Benjamin. I found out it means "in love". Guess what I'm in love with =3


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 24, 2007)

mine is sln( innitials) and cuber , well, you can guess. 21 is one of my fav. #


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

van21691

second name: van
d/o/b: feb. 16, 91


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 25, 2007)

My name is jack and somehow i was obsessed with jackolanterns for a while... and i really hate being forced to put in numbers into my name so i find something really weird... and one of my friends decided soup would be cool to have... so jackolanternsoup was born ^^


----------



## martian (Dec 27, 2007)

My name is Mars so my username is martian!

Do you think my name is a bit unusual?


----------



## OliverAndresKonchevlosky (Dec 28, 2007)

If you ask me whether this is my real name...I say yes and no.

I call myself Oliver Andres Konchevlosky. But that is not my name on my ID.
I just find this name unique.

If you google 'Konchevlosky', all the results refer to me.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar

It is just my name and surname Rahul Kadukar


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hadley. My name. And 4000 because I saw somewhere my brother had a screen name "eener3000." I wanted to one up him, and that number just stuck.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jun 15, 2009)

Its my real name. I could think of a good name


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 15, 2009)

P M are my initials and 1729=10^3+9^3=12^3+1^3.It's the smallest number that can be written this way.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 15, 2009)

imaghost... you can't see me...
Actually I don't even know... I just came up with it and it stuck and I use it for everything...


----------



## andatude (Jun 15, 2009)

andatude

It's my nick name!

also can be used in : watch your ANDATUDE! LOL!


----------



## Kian (Jun 15, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Hadley. My name. And 4000 because I saw somewhere my brother had a screen name "eener3000." I wanted to one up him, and that number just stuck.



i believe you thousand upped him.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 15, 2009)

Similar thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5172.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 15, 2009)

well my name is Charlie and if you take out every other letter it makes Cale and since this was a speed cubing site i just added kewbs to make it similar to the site. I basically do that for all sites.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Similar thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5172.



Yeah but this one was made a year earlier.


----------



## hehehaha! (Jun 15, 2009)

means I am laughing!


----------



## sru (Jun 15, 2009)

sru .. reverse of my name "Uros".. but without "o".. i don't know why, but it doesn't matter


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 15, 2009)

i like rachmaninov. x)


----------



## Haste_cube (Jun 15, 2009)

well, one of my favourite method is Heise, so I came up with a little rhyme, Haste
for the Cube, nothing special about it


----------



## tlm1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

tlm are my initials, and 1992... guess what year i'm born


----------



## Novriil (Jun 15, 2009)

It's from a book S. King - Misery. The fan fed it to the writer. Addicting painkiller.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

PM 1729 said:


> P M are my initials and 1729=10^3+9^3=12^3+1^3.It's the smallest number that can be written this way.


It's the *only* number that can be written this way.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought up this name for xbox live and I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> PM 1729 said:
> 
> 
> > P M are my initials and 1729=10^3+9^3=12^3+1^3.It's the smallest number that can be written this way.
> ...


If "this way" means "as a sum of two positive cubes in two distinct ways", there are many more.

Edit: http://www.research.att.com/~njas/sequences/A001235


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 15, 2009)

shoot: Well this is a game for Call for Duty, Halo, and other shooting games I play. I'm a killing spree at every shooting game. Woot! 

1510- It suppose to be 16 but since someone taken from Call for Duty it I put 1510 meaning 1+5+10=16 meaning the *day of my birthday*.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > PM 1729 said:
> ...


I know. But why should I guess what he might have meant?


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 15, 2009)

Just my name
Dae Young Yoon


----------



## Musje (Jun 15, 2009)

Dutch for "little sparrow" 

Used it in a game long time ago and stuck with it...


----------



## Streetcuber (Jun 15, 2009)

"Streetcuber".. Because I like to cubing in street


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> PM 1729 said:
> 
> 
> > P M are my initials and 1729=10^3+9^3=12^3+1^3.It's the smallest number that can be written this way.
> ...



Well actually there are many more. 1729 happens to be the smallest number in that series, the series includes numbers that can be expressed as sum of cubes in two different ways and is known as Ramanujams Number after a great Indian mathematician.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Again: I know. You missed the point. And misspelled Ramanujan. And ignored Hardy.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a little off-topic, but I find it hilarious that I happen to be reading "The Man Who Knew Infinity" while this little conversation is happening, which is about Ramanujan.


----------



## byu (Jun 15, 2009)

My username comes from my name:

*B*rian *Yu*

That's where you get byu from.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 15, 2009)

d4m4s74 is my hacker/geek pseudonym.
The only thing I wanted it to have is the same first letter as my real name.
I don't know how I got to the rest of it, but still, I like it. 
It doesn't stand for "The Master" (though I may have derived it from that) but multiple people on forums just call me "master" or mastah


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

My name is Elvish (Lord of the Rings, hence the Avatar) for Spirit of Fire, some kid way back in middle school was looking up names on a name translator, and that's what mine came up as. I've used it ever since.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 15, 2009)

long story for mine... it all started in my runescape days... good times...

*flashback*

I used to be under a name of termin8tor43... but when my friend quit, he decided to give me his rs account by the name of "aznmortalx." I figured I'd use the account, since he was a few levels above me... it sort of stuck so I kept the name for my future accounts on various stuff... I'm starting to use a different username now for other things though... like flickyklicky for youtube... 

*end flashback*

It did mean "asian mortal x" I guess, though...

flickyklicky (my youtube) has no real meaning though... just something random I made up.


----------



## veazer (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine is very similar to my last name, V_____, and I use it for practically everything. Which is why i want the youtube channel for veazer, but I can't manage to contact the three months dormant person who currently owns it.


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 15, 2009)

just came to me when i was creating my XBL gamertag, ive just started using it for other things


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine should be clear 

EDIT: 300 posts, yeah


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jun 15, 2009)

SlaughterMelon- I came up with this name shortly after The Dark Knight came out (You can't spell slaughter without laughter). I don't remember how it turned into this.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes said:


> Mine should be clear
> 
> EDIT: 300 posts, yeah



Obama fan boy I assume?


----------



## Poke (Jun 15, 2009)

I was 7... I was really into the pokemon games, so we made my name pokefan022194(just pokefan was taken, and 02/21/94 for February 21, 1994 for my birthday). I joined a difeerent website, and shortened my name to pokefan, because it wasn't taken. There, many people called me poke, and I have since come up with a name which is never taken(Pokeatthedevil). Pokeatthedevil comes from a cross between Poke and the Mötley Crüe song "Shout at The Devil." I enjoy Pokeatthedevil because it is completely dorky, yet somehow awesome sounding at the same time.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 15, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Mine should be clear
> ...



hm... I'm only 13 years old, so I would say, I don't understant much about politics... but at the time I joined this forums it was like 2 weeks after his inaugaration, so the first thing, that came in my mind, was his slogan


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 15, 2009)

When I was 12, I was signing up for Yahoo for my first email address. I couldn't decide what to make it, so I closed my eyes, typed a random key. Then, without looking up to the screen, I pressed a vowel. Closed my eyes, pressed a key, got a random consonant. I did that and came up with Nukoca, which I think actually sound pretty cool.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 15, 2009)

My nickname, then the GREATEST album of all time


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I know. But why should I guess what he might have meant?


Because it's obvious enough.


----------



## Logan (Jun 15, 2009)

<- Logan is my first name... 

For email I go by Ljrox24:
1. LJ = my first name and middle name initials.
2.rox = rocks
3. 24 = Inside joke from spongebob

For youtube I go by Ljrox123:
1. LJ = my first name and middle name initials.
2.rox = rocks
3. 123 = ... I really don't know. I should've picked 24 


so basically I'm Ljrox (###)


----------



## Edmund (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't care about speedcubers knowing my name so i just chose my first name Edmund. I used somethingcool00 for awhile because i was just i like what do i want my user name to be? something cool........ wait somethingcool. it was taken so i added 2 0's to make it look like a 100 at the end. I also use edzopa for stuff (my old nickname then PA which is where i live.)


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 15, 2009)

ThatGuy as in that guy over there type of thing. I like generic pronounish things like THOSE PEOPLE!!! or THAT MOVE!!! etc. And it was my nickname for when I was introduced in tennis.


----------



## Nilxchaos (Jun 15, 2009)

Nilxchaos is an anagram of Nicholas, with an "x" in it.
Those of you who have played Kingdom Hearts II understand this. Roxas = Sora, etc.


----------



## Isbit (Jun 15, 2009)

Isbit just means icecube in swedish. I had to come up with a nickname once and this was the first one I could think of that wasn't taken.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 16, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I know. But why should I guess what he might have meant?
> ...


Alright, I give in. I realized I might've written it the same, purposely in order to make people think. So I shouldn't bitc[size=-1]h[/size] about someone else doing the same.


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I did mean as the sum of two different *cubes*.Anyway, sorry if I was misunderstood.


----------



## Kian (Jun 19, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> just came to me when i was creating my XBL gamertag, ive just started using it for other things



and you never bothered to correct the spelling of humongous?


----------



## Rune (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to write som articles under the pseudonym UWE REN, which should allude to the Russian uveren (уверен), which e.g. means self-confident. (Nobody understood).
Futhermore, UWEREN is an anagram of RUNE WE.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 19, 2009)

i used to be obsessed with That 70s Show, i still like it though
dude is just a cool word


----------



## Gparker (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^I love that 70s show ^^^

Gparker

G= first letter of my first name
Parker=last name

simple


Bur for eveything else i use baseballrg

baseball= best sport ever!
rg= not sure, this was a random name with some words from aim when i was creating an account about 2 years ago.


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 19, 2009)

A-She-Boy 

Now to be serious...It's my name 'Ash' then an 'e' (just to make it flow a bit better) then 'boy' cause I'm a guy. I didn't realise about the whole A She Boy untill I googled my name once and it came up with, "Did you mean a sheboy?".


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 19, 2009)

I.
Am.
WEB.

W.E.B. = Initials.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 19, 2009)

Whenever I see your name I think of iambic pentameter.


----------



## Istinkatfridrich (Jun 19, 2009)

*What does you username mean?*

It means that I'm really bad at the Fridrich method (I have been cubing for 2 weeks)


----------



## Ellis (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay fine, I'll post in this thread. 

Ellis D was my xbox live tag and well... I used to do a lot of acid. So you put 2 and 2 together. I didn't want my username to be Ellis D because I thought it was slightly inappropriate for a forum like this. There I said it, now people can stop asking me why I chose Ellis


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ellis D would have been cool

Though it would be very sad if two parents (with a last name starting with D) would name their kid Ellis (or even Alice)

I bet it has happened before


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 19, 2009)

minigoings because im the youngest child in the goings family,


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 19, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> Nilxchaos is an anagram of Nicholas, with an "x" in it.
> Those of you who have played Kingdom Hearts II understand this. Roxas = Sora, etc.



that made me smile


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 20, 2009)

royzabeast = Roy (my name) is a beast 

I had gotten Xbox Live for the first time, and while I was in the bathroom my friend set up my account. He came up with that name. Since then, I used it for most sites, such as my Facebook username.


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 20, 2009)

My family, friends and co-workers all know that I am really into Hockey.
A co-worker started calling me "slapshot" a few years ago, and it stuck
as a nickname. Not to mention it is also a really cool movie.


----------



## Tanya (Jun 20, 2009)

just close to my chinese name


----------



## that_one_guy (Jun 20, 2009)

that_one_guy - i consider myself to really stick out, as i'm a juggler and a unicyclist, as well as a speedcuber.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 20, 2009)

BigGreen

green is my favorite color and big is just big ....i mean SmallGreen just wouldnt work... it just wouldnt


----------



## toast (Jun 20, 2009)

It's my real name, so it's easy to remember.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 20, 2009)

toast said:


> It's my real name, so it's easy to remember.


Kevin, I never knew your real name is toast


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 20, 2009)

ardi4nto is my real name "ardianto" with the second "a" replaced with "4"


----------



## V-te (Jul 18, 2009)

Well V-te is my last name, and at school, people would always call me V-te because my first name is too long an hard for americans (Eduardo)

My teacher called me "The" V-te. Kinda like "The Man" because I was such a player back in 8th grade. (hehe) So "The V-te" is the official nickname. V-te is my nickname to "The V-te"


----------



## El Veintitres (Jul 18, 2009)

Mine is a very long story. El Veintitres means "The 23" in spanish. Basically it started 2 years ago. Some friends and I saw that Jim Carey Movie "The Number 23". It was pretty awful and we just thought it was hilarious how bad of a movie it was. So we had this class together and started making references to the movie often and it just became this inside joke. So at the beginning of this school year when we had to pick spanish names for my Spanish II class, I chose El Veintitires. Since then it has sort of become a nickname several of my friends call me so I decided on that for my Username.


----------



## Berry (Jul 18, 2009)

It's my last name, and what most of my friends call me.


----------



## cheiney (Jul 18, 2009)

My name is Christian Heiney, so I just put my first initial with my last name. No, it's not pronounced like **** Cheney, but rather C - high knee. Yes, it's another name for an ass.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 18, 2009)

aka- red
tsuki- moon

akatsuki- dawn or daybreak.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 18, 2009)

school username....


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2009)

ehh... Most of my friends don't even know my real name, they all call me "Odder" (a danish word for the animal "Otter" )


----------



## babyle (Jul 18, 2009)

babyle is my nickname on the cross country and track team at my school o.o


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 18, 2009)

DBA = My initials
x0999 = What I normally use as my username for everything else. It was mysteriously already taken here tho


----------



## LNZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Of all my seven currently used online,this one is way the oldest and was invented before the internet was invented.

Way back inte very early 1990's, I (as a early 20 something) went to the local games arcade to play coin operated games. When I got a score to put on a hi-score table, I used "LNZ". 

The name comes from the natural logarithm of complex argument and I first saw this function in complex form in a maths text book in October 1990. In January 1991, I adopted the shortened form of the equation as a arcade game hi-score table. If you are too young, these late 1980's-early 1990's games only gave you a three letter name for you to enter.

Ln(z) = Ln(x+iy) = 0.5*ln(x*x+y*y) + (2*k*pi + theta)*i

k = any integer
i = square root of -1
pi = constant "pi" = 3.1415926535.....
tan(theta)=y/x, -pi <= theta <= pi

For the curious:

Ln(-1) = (2*k+1)*pi*i

If k=0 (principal value), ln(-1)=i*pi 

Or exp(i*pi)=-1 which is famously stated as:

exp(i*pi)+1 = 0, which is Lenoard Eulers most famous ever formula!


----------



## PandaBoi (Jul 19, 2009)

in yr 5 i accidentally squirted whiteout on my face, panda, lol. thats been a nickname for long time. boi is boy


----------



## jcuber (Jul 19, 2009)

V-te said:


> *too long an hard *QUOTE]
> 
> That's what she said.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 17, 2009)

I should start at the middle because it will make more sense that way:
kdub is an abbreviation of my name-K for Kenny, then Dub for the first sound of the first letter of my last name. 503 is the area code, and lil is for the fact that I'm the last of three. However, entire father's side of the family calls me Tre. Go figure.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

BECUASE
I AM A RAINBOWBOY!


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 17, 2009)

It is my best friend's name.


----------



## salshort (Oct 17, 2009)

self explanatory


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 17, 2009)

I came up with mine a while ago, back when Lord of the Rings was first coming out. Gollum was my favorite character.  I just added the 999 since "Gollum" was already taken.


----------



## fariq (Oct 17, 2009)

my name is fariq.


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2009)

fariq said:


> my name is fariq.



My name is Edward


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Edward said:


> fariq said:
> 
> 
> > my name is fariq.
> ...



Was it necessary to post that in 2 different threads?


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > fariq said:
> ...



Yeah I kind of realized that, and deleted my other post. But you have to remember that the threads are very similar


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 17, 2009)

My username has absolutely no meaning whatsoever.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 17, 2009)

lol wut usernume ??/¼


----------



## CubeDust (Oct 17, 2009)

because i like the dust in the cube
xD


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 17, 2009)

there is a smiths song "How Soon Is Now?"





It's on a great album called meat is murder






I'm not going to explain what sune is, but you should be able to get the avatar now.


----------



## Heaartful (Oct 17, 2009)

heartful person ? 
lol


----------



## Forte (Oct 17, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> there is a smiths song "How Soon Is Now?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh this is the song referenced in killer7


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> there is a smiths song "How Soon Is Now?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk about the band but I gotta say the avatar is real cool, after comparing it to this. If you made that, nice job and creativity!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 18, 2009)

Forte said:


> oooh this is the song referenced in killer7


I had to googled this. yes good catch. also some recent pop greoup did an awfull cover of the song. I think they are called tattooo only spelled funny.



Edmund said:


> Idk about the band but I gotta say the avatar is real cool, after comparing it to this. If you made that, nice job and creativity!



the smiths are one of those very influential bands that never were wildly popular but have a cult following and inspired many bands. Kind of like the velvet underground, kraftwerk, or fugazi. there woudl be no emo today without ian mackaye.

for instance the Killers tour with johnny marr of the smiths and covered a one of morrissey's solo songs.

You know it wouldn't be that hard to become music nerds while cubing just download this **** and listen while you cube. and then you can make mix tapes for cute girls that won't appreciate them.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 4, 2009)

My real last name is Skarrie, and when I chose nickname for another forum, where I didn't want my real name, i chose this. Sakarie is no real word, but just my family name a little mixed up.

One reason that I don't want my real name here on this forum, where I don't care if I'm anonymous, is that I don't want to be judged by the very small thing people might know = my cubingtimes (which probably very few know anyway...). I just wanted to avoid a community where your results decided how "populare" people are. (But it's not much of that, that's not what I'm saying. 

If I wanted to be totally anonymous, I wouldn't have linked to my WCA-score.


----------



## Micael (Dec 4, 2009)

It means I am Micaël. I would have put my surname too, but looks like it's not possible now. I am going to put an actual picture of me soon. I respect every body here using weird or anomynous username, but it is not "my thing".

Arvid, it is quite easy to know your "cubingtimes" (and your real name as well) thanks to your WCA Profile.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2009)

My user name means my name, "Zane Carney" I thought Zane_C would be short and sweet.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 4, 2009)

PANTS!


----------



## Dionz (Dec 4, 2009)

my real name is dion but it was already taken so i put a z after it


----------



## Jude (Dec 4, 2009)

> What does your username mean?



Hmm, that's a tricky one..


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 4, 2009)

jcuber said:


> QUOTE=V-te;209482]*too long an hard *QUOTE]
> 
> That's what she said.



Quote fail...


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2009)

I originally used littlefollower for everything because i signed up for xbox live "the old one" and that was one of the suggestions. I made a youtube with that name and i did an error or something so i had to make a new one. Littlefollower was still taken so i had to had a number. Littlefollower4 was born. I made non-cubing related videos, then i got into cubing and put cubing videos onto "MachangaProduction". Machanga was an inside joke with some friends... Then those 2 mysterious got deleted so i had to get a new one. TheMachanga was one of the suggestions. Now i use that for everything.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 4, 2009)

My nickname is WoRm and I love cubes, just put them together


----------



## Arendil (Dec 4, 2009)

Its my real name Austin translated into Elvish


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Oct 24, 2010)

I chose mine when I was starting my youtube channel about a year ago. I wanted to be ThePuzzler, but some noob made that account and then deleted it, so you still can't get it  But I was born in 96, so I became ThePuzzler96. On speedsolving, my first name was RDT96, which is just my initials, and 96 again. But I stopped using that and made a "ThePuzzler96" on this website because that's what everyone already knew me by from youtube.


----------



## Tiersy (Apr 28, 2011)

Tiersy pronounced tier-zee. The short version of story... Tiersy is an evolution of T.ist, this is in turn is an evolution of the American way of pronouncing the name"Mathias". I'm not called Mathias though, that came about because friends thought I looked like Mathias Ringstrom once after i'd had my hair cut. Tiersy iis also my nickname in real life and has been so for at least 8 years... weird how these things come about.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 28, 2011)

Jude said:


> Hmm, that's a tricky one..


 
LOL!!

*b4p40* = _bapao_ = http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bapao
*76* = _1976_ = a long time ago, the year I was born.


----------



## hoopee (Apr 28, 2011)

Hoopee= H.P which are from my name.
hoopee is written how it's said in finnish.


----------



## macc (May 1, 2011)

Macc.just think it looks cool...haha.and it is related to my real name.


----------



## Brandon Mouth (Jun 3, 2018)

My writing teacher in sixth grade knew my name, but called me Brandon Mouth.


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 10, 2018)

tnk: Abbreviation of something
351: Random numbers (should be 13 but somehow it become 351)


----------



## _zoux (Aug 5, 2018)

Well around 4 years ago i created ~Leor and named it zoux, boom done


----------



## Vadim Melnikov (Aug 5, 2018)

idk, it's my name


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 9, 2018)

ZF stands for Zero F**** and is also a clan. Slow describes my solving.


----------



## kubnintadni (Aug 25, 2018)

Mine means "(cube(new (learner)))" in lojban. It is a lujvo (compound word) made from the rafsi (combining form) "kub" of kubni (cube) and another lujvo, nintadni (beginner). So a very very dynamically equivalent translation might be "noob cuber". It does not technically refer to a puzzle cube but rather the Euclidean solid, but I think the context fills the gap.

kubni: x1 is a cube/regular polyhedron/polygon of dimensions x2 (def. 3), surfaces/sides x3 (def. 6)
nintadni: c2=t1 is a beginner in subject c1=t2 by standard c4


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 25, 2018)

Absoluut is the Dutch word for absolutely. My name is Ruud, so I replaced the last syllable of absoluut with my name. Hence: AbsoRuud.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2018)

cuber - I am a cuber
314159 - I know 294 digits of pi.


----------



## Loser (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm a loser.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 26, 2018)

Loser said:


> I'm a loser.


i know of a cartoon character called loser and everyone liked him


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 26, 2018)

Had MASTERMIND2368 for years.
MASTERMIND- Was looking at everything in the room and I saw the game.
2368- I came up with these numbers and "Fooled." Everyone what they meant. 
Pretty lame name, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2018)

Aerma - it's secret


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Aerma - it's secret


Okay cubing community, challenge accepted???

Seriously strange to find basically no results for this online, but easy to find you on youtube


----------



## Hazel (Aug 27, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> Okay cubing community, challenge accepted???
> 
> Seriously strange to find basically no results for this online, but easy to find you on youtube


Good luck  you wont find anything online haha


----------



## Vadim Melnikov (Aug 28, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Aerma - it's secret


Your name maybe?


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 28, 2018)

Vadim Melnikov said:


> Your name maybe?



Can't me it. Her name is Miranda Mannings
Name of your pet bird


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Can't me it. Her name is Miranda Mannings
> Name of your pet bird


My last name isn't plural but otherwise you're right about that 
I don't have a bird though ! If I would it would be a peregrine falcon (see my signature) but I would probably name it after a pokemon.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 30, 2018)

catalan word for join? misspelling of the spanish word for weapon?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 31, 2018)

ROT23 makes it xbojx which is too similar to xbox to be a coincidence
Of course the hint was that the M in aerma is the 13th letter of the alfabet and normally you use ROT13 not ROT23. But the M in ROT23 becomes a J which is the 10th letter of the alfabet and 10+13=23 so it all makes sense!
(changes his official title to master-cryptographer)


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 29, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Aerma - it's secret



You are secretly a football fan but you once tried to register yourself as Arema, your favourite team. This username was taken so you went with Aerma, as this implies you like air and hides your love for football.
Guys, we can go home now. I found the solution


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> You are secretly a football fan but you once tried to register yourself as Arema, your favourite team. This username was taken so you went with Aerma, as this implies you like air and hides your love for football.
> Guys, we can go home now. I found the solution


Good guess! Too bad I don't like football, secretly or otherwise


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 5, 2018)

abunickabhi is the name given by my friend in 8th grade.

He wanted to give a name that sounded non-gamer's name,
had some lameness in it.

and fun to pronounce.

So, abunickabhi has been sticking around in my online imprint for 11 years now, yay!


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 8, 2018)

I cube, and french fries are good. French fries are potatoes, I like the name, boom.


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 19, 2018)

It's my initials, and cubing, and I found it funny it was SM, but like the valk lol.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> It's my initials, and cubing, and I found it funny it was SM, but like the valk lol.


I like your initials xD mine are literally MHM (including my middle name) which I find kinda funny.


----------



## Glyr (Nov 25, 2018)

Glyr is just the first 4 letters of my surname which i actually regret using since its so off-putting for english speakers


----------



## EmJayJay (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine is my initials spelled out.


----------



## CubicOreo (Nov 29, 2018)

I did _not_ name myself this because I like Oreos. In fact, I’m rather indifferent about them. I shall explain.

So, back in elementary school, I had two friends that I rode with on the bus. One time we were talking, and they caught a whiff of my breath. Evidently, it smelled very bad as they reeled back in disgust and exclaimed, “Ugh, dude, what did you eat?!” (I wasn’t very effective at brushing my teeth back then)

I told them that I had cereal, but either they misheard me or they were just playing with me, because they thought I said _Oreos._ So, they started calling me Oreoman and claimed I ate a whole pack of those cookies every day for breakfast throughout the rest of the year. Back then this nickname really annoyed me, but now it’s just a fun memory of the past that I decided to incorporate into this forum name of mine.

To this day, I still have no clue whether they really misheard me or if they were just poking fun (it was probably both now that I think about it).


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

A sensei who is weird and... eccentric


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

Mine is like Red KB, but back when I made it I wasn't dual CN, so I just did White KB.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 1, 2019)

Bump.........
Well, Petrus cos..., do I have to tell you this? My method, followed by cuber spelt wrong, cos Cuber is too generic.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 2, 2019)

my user name is my name :0000


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 2, 2019)

Shaun Mack said:


> my user name is my name :0000


My username shows my love for Pugs. (The dog breed)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 2, 2019)

Shaun Mack said:


> my user name is my name :0000


Er... LOL


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 3, 2019)

E to the i pi plus one = 0 is the best equation.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Dec 4, 2019)

That I was 14 and thought the german translation of "I like cubing" is creative enough lmao


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm a bridge engineer and my name is Brian. I assume the name also makes me stand out as one of the older guys on the forums (i previously had a different account here but lost access to the email and forgot what my username was as the years passed). 

Maybe i should have chose something more cubing related but i really enjoy my engineering focused life that allows me to embrace all my nerdness and goofy ways. I don't wear "engineer" as a status symbol or humble brag opportunity but as a way of describing how my brain works and how i view the world. I truly can't imagine being happy having pursued other forms of education or spending the work week any other way, i go to work and satisfy my curiosity, it truly isn't work it's just Brian doing Brian things. I see Newtonian mechanics and the applications of statics and mechanics of materials everywhere i go...I'm the guy constantly looking up at the ceiling and marveling over structural framing when visiting new places and pulling over on the side of the road to take photos of bridges or check out their structural connections etc...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

mine is my name...


----------



## N's-cvt (Feb 24, 2020)

Mine is based off my YT channel. It is N which is the first letter of my name, and CVT which is an abbreviation (commonplace in cubing) for Cubing, Vlogs/Videos, and Trick shots. Also, when you take out the V it becomes CT which is my main speedcubing method ZZ-CT.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

I've already talked about my username here, but I'm considering changing it to Hazel because 1) it's my middle name so it makes more sense in my head (and I think I prefer Hazel over Aerma anyway) and 2) it's my discord username and having that consistency would be nice


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

MJS - My initials

Cubing - My hobby

MJS Cubing - My YT name.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Aerma - it's secret





Aerma said:


> I've already talked about my username here, but I'm considering changing it to Hazel because 1) it's my middle name so it makes more sense in my head (and I think I prefer Hazel over Aerma anyway) and 2) it's my discord username and having that consistency would be nice


The sooth hast nev’r been reveal’d... We art waiting........


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Warriors is an awesome book series


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

My dad always called brododragon when I was little, and it stuck. It's because my real name is Brody, and I had a stuffed green dragon. He used to call me "brodo green dragon", but eventually it was shortened to brodo dragon.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> My dad always called brododragon when I was little, and it stuck. It's because my real name is Brody, and I had a stuffed green dragon. He used to call me "brodo green dragon", but eventually it was shortened to brodo dragon.



What's the name of the green dragon?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What's the name of the green dragon?


Dunno. I had it like 5 years ago.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The sooth hast nev’r been reveal’d... We art waiting........


I'll say this: The name itself has no meaning, but the way I came up with the name was more than just thinking of random words. It's not exactly a secret, but not something I would tell people who don't know me well, so xP


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'll say this: The name itself has no meaning, but the way I came up with the name was more than just thinking of random words. It's not exactly a secret, but not something I would tell people who don't know me well, so xP


If you switch the 'a' and 'e' you get Are ma. Like 'our mother'.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'll say this: The name itself has no meaning, but the way I came up with the name was more than just thinking of random words. It's not exactly a secret, but not something I would tell people who don't know me well, so xP


So is't p'rsonal? I accepteth thy dare


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> If you switch the 'a' and 'e' you get Are ma. Like 'our mother'.


Nope 
it isn't something one could really figure out lmao


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 24, 2020)

Ive


WarriorCatCuber said:


> Warriors is an awesome book series


I've read them all up to the broken code. Now I have different interests

Gan 356 x cos I thought it was the best cube ever when I made an account. Now I regret it lol


----------



## Bad (Feb 24, 2020)

Mine is bc im bad at cubing so yeah

-Bad


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Nope
> it isn't something one could really figure out lmao


A Mare
Am Era
Era Ma
Am Ear
Ear Ma
Am A Re
A Ma Re

I am relentless

Also watch your big boy kid words

Gender equality!


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> A Mare
> Am Era
> Era Ma
> Am Ear
> ...


Did I guess it?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I was brainstorming username ideas back in my Minecraft days and came up with ProStar12

Pro = Programming/I'm a total boss at everything
Star = Star Wars
12 = Aaron Rodgers

it had it's benefits; my MC friends would always call me "Pro" for short. I've dropped the "12" recently, because imo ProStar looks better. I also have an alternate screen name(it used to be my username on the forums), DarkSavage. But it has a secret meaning that you have to guess.

Also, if you ever see "ProStar", "ProStar12", or "DarkSavage" somewhere, then it's probably me. And if I say something stupid when you ask if its me, then it definitely is


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2020)

Challenge accpeted.

Dark Savage, you saw UK cuber Harry Savage, watched his #savagelife videos, and decided to be the DarkSavage.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 25, 2020)

It's my name


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 25, 2020)

It’s not my name


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Challenge accpeted.
> 
> Dark Savage, you saw UK cuber Harry Savage, watched his #savagelife videos, and decided to be the DarkSavage.



No, Harry Savage wasn't good enough back when I came up with this name


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Mine is my yt and my initials.


----------



## nms777 (Feb 25, 2020)

nms is an abbreviation of an alias I use as an artist and 7 is the number of letters in my first, middle, and last names.


----------



## xcross (Mar 3, 2020)

Im an inanimate XCROSS posting on a forum


----------

